# New sails, brands, quality, price.



## kindsail (Nov 27, 2010)

Hello all, We have a Kirie Elite 30R. Some of you may be familiar w/ the boat as a Feeling 850. We currently have the original main sail that is becoming worse for the wear at 27 years old, and a 130% genoa that is not made for our boat I believe. I wonder if anyone could give some input on brands, quality of, and prices of sails that you have purchased. I am looking for something in the Performance cruiser/racing level and would like a new main, new genoa, and a smaller jib for higher winds of 10 to 20mph. We are novice but gaining experience fast and knowing that the genoa we have now may not be the best sail for our vessel. She's a racer weighing in at under 6,000lbs. I have noticed excessive healing w/ this genoa that I believe is due to the sail being made for a heavier boat. We enjoy the performance of our racing boat, even just for fun cruises, so we do want sails that will give us good power. I have contacted several sail makers including, North, Doyle, Hood, and Sobstad sails. If you know of a reputable company w/ a quality product, have had experience w/ one I listed(good or bad), or can steer me away from someone you have used and were unhappy with, PLEASE, let me know your experiences. I have never purchased new sails and can tell that time has proven to do nothing but improve them! THANKS!!


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

If you are new to this, its probably best to talk to a local loft, though not sure what you have there in Oklahoma. They can provide advice, measure your boat, provide after-sale service etc. but at a price of course. A purchase from an online loft would save money, but you have to know what you want, do your own measurements, and if something is wrong with the delivered sail, resolving it will be a hassle. And most online lofts deal mostly with crosscut dacron cruising sails. 

My guess is that each sail for your boat will range from about $1000 or so for a dacron crosscut sail from an online loft to $3000 or so for a racing sail from a local full service loft. I bought a club race dacron main from North online about 10 years ago for my previous boat and was very happy with it. Mainesail who is a very experienced poster here has had some good things to say about National Sail Supply. FXSails has a nice website that gives you immediate pricing and offer a range of products, but I have no direct experience with their products. 

Good luck.


----------



## TSchwarck (Jan 7, 2011)

kindsail said:


> Hello all, We have a Kirie Elite 30R. Some of you may be familiar w/ the boat as a Feeling 850. We currently have the original main sail that is becoming worse for the wear at 27 years old, and a 130% genoa that is not made for our boat I believe. I wonder if anyone could give some input on brands, quality of, and prices of sails that you have purchased. I am looking for something in the Performance cruiser/racing level and would like a new main, new genoa, and a smaller jib for higher winds of 10 to 20mph. We are novice but gaining experience fast and knowing that the genoa we have now may not be the best sail for our vessel. She's a racer weighing in at under 6,000lbs. I have noticed excessive healing w/ this genoa that I believe is due to the sail being made for a heavier boat. We enjoy the performance of our racing boat, even just for fun cruises, so we do want sails that will give us good power. I have contacted several sail makers including, North, Doyle, Hood, and Sobstad sails. If you know of a reputable company w/ a quality product, have had experience w/ one I listed(good or bad), or can steer me away from someone you have used and were unhappy with, PLEASE, let me know your experiences. I have never purchased new sails and can tell that time has proven to do nothing but improve them! THANKS!!


I would advise you to avoid Kelly-Hanson.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

TSchwarck said:


> I would advise you to avoid Kelly-Hanson.


For those of us who are also considering new sails, it would be more helpful if you told us why you are displeased with your purchase.


----------



## kindsail (Nov 27, 2010)

Honestly, I don't care if it was bad quality, price, or service. If someone has had a bad experience w/ a sail maker I don't even want to go there. We are at a time in our society that none of these factors should be skimped on. 
Thanks for the input on Kelly-Hanson.


----------



## HeartsContent (Sep 14, 2010)

For Kelly-Hansen, they have taken quite a beating on the Macgregor forum. Not for quality or value (which seems to be very good) but in delivery timeframe. Calling 1st to see what they actually have in stock and when they can actually ship would be quite prudent.

it's too bad as the folks that have their sails really like them.

Jim



DRFerron said:


> For those of us who are also considering new sails, it would be more helpful if you told us why you are displeased with your purchase.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Sometimes bad experiences are generated by the client, not the vendor. I'd expect more than one data point before writing someone off.

I have four Elvstrom Sobstad sails on Auspicious. I've been happy with them. I have one Quantum sail that has been great. My experience with Quantum at four lofts (Hamble UK, Solomons MD, Annapolis MD, and Newport RI) has been outstanding.

I've had good second hand experience (sails on boats I raced aboard) with North Sails. The Annapolis loft is well regarded. The corporate guys at the graphics shop in CA built my battle flag and did a great job.


----------



## kindsail (Nov 27, 2010)

Jim thanks for the input on Kelly-Hansen. Our boat is not going to get a stock set of sails as no one makes them in the right sizes for a Kirie. Customer service has taken a beating over the last few years. People just don't seem to care what quality of service they give in many cases. Hence the reason I will not use them. If a company can not provide three essential elements of business I don't need to use them.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

My boat is similar in size and look to yours, but an older Jeanneau Arcadia.
If the hull etc is equal, You will want a GOOD main, 155, 110-120, and an 80-85% HS head sails depending upon the winds you are in. I find the 155 is good to around 15 knots true depending upon the temps and wind strength, 110 is good from 15 up to around 30 with a double reef, from that point up, the 110 by itself or why I wish I had a 3/4 hoist sail with about a 100% LP. That would get me to about 40 mph, then I could switch over to a storm jib.

I went with a UK tape drive main, I like it, not issues with the local UK group. There are some just as good, better priced main sail options for how I use the boat, IE Ullmans CAL main, or they and others also have some GPS or pentex tri radial mains that would work as well too for about 1/3 the cost. A dacron main will run about 1500-2000, A string ala 3dl, tape drive 3500-4000, pentex in the mid 2000 range.

My 155 is an ullman fiberpath. I should have only had one side coated with the taffeta protective layer. That makes it a bit too heavy in 5-8 knot winds. Otherwise I do like the sail. 
The 110 is a north norlam. Not sure I would recomend a norlam, as it is pretty shot after 5 yrs, I ave been hearing a lot of folks saying they do not last near as long as North says you will get! For the price or a shade more, I could have gotten a pentex or equal. with better life compared to those I know with pentex/gp or equal sails.
I also have a CAL 140 I use for cruising. I should have gone to a 130-135, as I have a babystay to haul this around, the smaller sail would be nicer for two people, as now I really need a person upfront to bring the sail around the stay. 
I have a 130 30z spin nylon drifter for the under 5 knot days. Ullman made this one too.
I have an asymetric that is about 90% of full size. Happy with my purchase, it is also getting a bit used after 5 yrs. Next around will be a full code 5 per phrf specs. I bought that sail purposely small, as I had not used a spin before. figured if I started racing I would then get a full size symetric, as around here on Puget sound those usually make a better spin to deal with than an AS.

I think you will find most of the sail lofts are pretty good to work with, at least local in Seattle, this is the case.

marty


----------



## kindsail (Nov 27, 2010)

Marty, Wow, thanks for the detailed information you provided. I am only using a 130% now and am thinking this is too much for winds over 10 knots. It could be the sail though as i mentioned above. Wondering if your boat might be a bit heavier than ours. We are near having the rails in the water on an average windy day here in OK. I am using all the techniques I can find to reduce heel and still feel like we could have a different sail that would provide us w/ the same amount of power and not as much heeling. While we are novices at this sport/hobby, I have been diligently studying since we found our boat was a race boat during the purchase process. We like this, and I am extremely intrigued w/ all the added equipment. But, even with the main flattened out and the genoa as flat as can be, we still are pushing limits in low winds. Might be the nature of the boat itself. Haven't been on her long enough to know yet. I was considering the next sail being a 90%ish jib, a little stronger for 10 to 20 mph winds.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

You are a little lighter by maybe 600 lbs, 100 of that is ballast. Otherwise, real similar specs, ie a post fastnet ior half ton style boat. 
You do have a fractional vs my masthead rig. You are a bit more main oriented than I based on measurements on sailbat data
you ELITE 30 sailboat on sailboatdata.com
Arcadia ARCADIA 30 (JEANNEAU) sailboat on sailboatdata.com

I will also admit, to get to 15-18 knots with the 155, total sa at 540# I do need 5-6 folks on the rail! if not, then as you find, probably 10-12 is about max if it is just say 2 of us. Summer when the wind is less dense vs winter, I can go 2-4 knots higher before having to reduce and reef!

A thought I had later. for me any how, a new main in dacron would probably work well too, but I am 190# vs my 155 at 345#. Your main is listed at 250 and a base jib at 161. Some of my recommendations may not be as good as one would hope. 
If you are going to race, be somewhat competitive, do not be surprised if you have say a 110 if that is max size for your boat, a lighter sail fro winds to 7-8 knots, then one to get you from 7knots to upwards of 15 knots. You should be able to get to that range with your normal suit of sails. If you have original sails, they could very well be blewn out, you are not getting good pressure from them, and are heeling more than going forward. At times after getting my 110, I found that it worked with the original main better than the original 135. When I got the 155, I could sail in higher winds, faster etc especially after getting the new main too!

Sail material.... I'm probably pretty good for your boat overall.

Marty


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

SVAuspicious said:


> Sometimes bad experiences are generated by the client, not the vendor. I'd expect more than one data point before writing someone off...


Type "Kelly Hanson complaints" into Google and you'll find lots of data points. You'll also see similar reasons for those complaints.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

We have a new mail on Haleakula this year from Quantum as well as a 155 and 135 from them. Great build quality, and best of all they were very service oriented. Fit the sail...checked on it a couple weeks later..

service and knowledge are what can differentiate your decision when buying when the products are similar or qual. I would recommend talking to Tad Hutchings at the Annaplis, Loft of Quantum.

Dave


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

RhythmDoctor said:


> Type "Kelly Hanson complaints" into Google and you'll find lots of data points. You'll also see similar reasons for those complaints.


I did. It look like the McGregor folk don't like them much.

My point was that a single person posting "don't buy from xxx" doesn't carry a lot of credibility. Some kind of substantiation always help.


----------



## kindsail (Nov 27, 2010)

That's all it's gonna take for me these days. Especially if it's a service oriented decision. People need to take a step back to realize that what they put out there is giving people their first impression many times. If it's not good, they will see it shortly. I also find that the McGregor sailors catch a LOT of flack for their boats and their sailing. I say hey, if you can get a big boat you can haul out and move around and have fun w/. Go for it. I didn't like the negative vibe that is projected overall toward the water ballast boats so I bought a keel boat. Would I like to move it to other lakes, sure, but around here Grand is the best lake we have for a boat our size. 

Keep the good advice coming folks. Much appreciated!


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

Kindsail, Not to be a wet blanket, but if you ask enough people, you'll find at least one if not more with some beef with every single loft out there. It's a tough business. Expectations on the customer's part are often ridiculously unrealistic... "why doesn't my boat crush everyone in the fleet?" Well, you still have to be a good sailor. And yes, lofts do screw up, sometimes by suggesting a material that's a step above or so what the client really needs, or suggesting a sail when the existing is just fine. What you need to do is talk to sailors in your neck of the woods who have similar boats and similar sailing goals. Who are they using? Are they happy? Then go to the loft and talk. Get bids, see where everyone is, then make a decision. Most lofts aren't out to rip you off, but some are more consistent than others in their service, and even that can be very localized. If you were out in the PNW, we could give you the lowdown on everything around here, but you're not so it's tough to give you any specific advice.


----------



## kindsail (Nov 27, 2010)

While I do agree w/ the one beef per loft notion. I also have been experiencing a lack of courtesy and consideration in many fields of the service industry these days. If I can weed out a few from the git go over nominal problems I feel I am for the better. In this case there seem to be many w/ the same complaint so... There are little to no lofts in the Oklahoma area, hence my internet search. Sailors at our marina know of a guy, but he has no wide scale reputation. I would prefer to know that the sail maker I choose has been dignified w/ a win or two in a renowned race. I definitely don't want to invest that much money in a small unknown individual. Many smaller lofts also don't offer the materials I am looking at from what I have found. I would like to gain as much knowledge on specifics and experiences as I can before making any decisions for certain. Hopefully I will end up w/ a set of sails that provide everything we need by virtue of my persistence. Thanks for your input and I will talk w/ more sailors at our marina and lake. Not many, if any racers at our marina, might have to venture out on the lake to the sailing club for some local input.


----------



## kindsail (Nov 27, 2010)

Good news, there is a Quantum loft in OKC. It's two hours away, but if they are truly service oriented, they will make the drive to the lake to suit our boat properly. I will be contacting them soon. One other loft here in Tulsa but I don't think he makes sails big enough for our boat. Please keep good advice and suggestions coming, this is only the beginning of this process. Thanks!


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

Sounds like you've found what you're looking for. For what it's worth, don't go in expecting lousy service. It's best to develop a relationship with your local sailmaker(s). Everyone would rather deal with straight forward, cordial, and yes, even 'tough' if necessary customer, but not one who's always on the 'he's out to screw me' offensive. I can say that in our area, we have a good relationship with all. There are a couple prefered, and we choose depending on the sail needed and budget available. The sailing world is small. It serves neither the sailmaker nor client to be unfair with each other.


----------



## kindsail (Nov 27, 2010)

Even better news gentlemen. The man who patented the CNC software for sail cutting that many of the major sail makers use slips in our marina. He and a partner own several lofts and my girlfriend went to high school with him. New sails may be a bit easier to acquire than I led myself to believe. Right from the source even. Thanks a million for your input here, I will use all this knowledge you've lent in my consideration but apparently we can get some great sails w/ credibility of several America's cup teams for a great price here. I will still have to compare and contrast w/ others of course.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

They make good sails, IIRC they have won the TP52 med cup the last few years. Not sure how their sails have been doing on the V70 around the world race, I think norths 3dls have been the vogue.
I'm sure Quantum has sails on par with what I mentioned earlier today. I'm personally not sure a dac/mylar blend is good, I would go with straight dacron, or move up to something like the Ullman cal, which is a panel sewn laminate, about the same cost as GOOD/BEST dacron. Then just above is the triradial Pentex/GPL?GP style sails, then above that the string style, ala 3dl, Fiberpath, Tapedrive for North Ullman and UK. The quantum loft here in Seattle seems a bit hit and miss, around, then not around. Pudding may have had better luck with them. The three I've mentioned at least locally ALL have good reviews along with a smaller independent. Actually there are a couple of GOOD independents. We probably have a LOT bigger base of sailboats to work with than Ok has too. 

Good luck and enjoy the new rags!

Marty


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

If you want fancy racing sails for your boat you should probably go with the local loft in OKC. If you just want nice new dacron sails you could go with an outfit like this one: The Sailwarehouse
We bought a new loose footed, full battened main from them this summer. $1k less then local yard just made in Thailand.
To illustrate a point that was previously made (by puddlings?). I have had a partner with my sailboat for about 8 years. 7 years ago we needed a new jib and roller furler so I started dealing with the local Doyle loft in Huntington, NY. They were pleasant to deal with and they installed a new Furlex 100 unit and made us a new 150% genoa which have both worked flawlessly since then. We have even been winning races in our PHRF division this year. My boat partner has always seemed to have some sort of contempt for the 150% jib, probably because our old jib was bigger, more like a 176%. 
This sail has only about 7 seasons of use and has a few rips as a result but it still shapes well and furls/reefs way better then our old genoa that was torn to shreds in a mishap. I like the sail and the loft that made it.
My boat partner, by contrast, has never liked the sail and blames the loft for some wrong that I can't fathom and even threatens to buy a new genoa if he comes into the cash (even though I know this one still has some life left in it). 
I think he is nuts but it would not hurt to retire our current genny to a backup role.
So there you have it: 2 sailors, 3 opinions.


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

Marty, other than Quantum, all the 52's are using 3di sails... they have a great shape from the loft, but don't seem to be particularly durable. IMHO a grand prix product and not really money well spent in our neck of the woods. Quantum in Seattle should be picking up... change of ownership recently, so they're working very hard to please. Ballard sails are also doing very nice work. Like you say, we're fortunate to have so many good places to chose from.

To kindsail, many lofts use CNC technology to cut tri-radial constructed panel sails... kevlar, dacron, etc.... They're great and can be very durable for club racers, but haven't been used in AC races in a good long while. 3dl and the like took care of that.


----------



## TSchwarck (Jan 7, 2011)

DRFerron said:


> For those of us who are also considering new sails, it would be more helpful if you told us why you are displeased with your purchase.


I can't say that I'm displeased with my purchase, but that's only because I never received it. I placed the order almost a year ago. When I asked about the delay they claimed to be having production problems and when I later requested a refund I could get no reply at all. Thankfully it was for a small jib sail and the $ amount is not large. Maybe the sail will show up someday, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Ballard Sails was the independent I was implying about. They are doing the warranty work for Ullman. I know of a couple of folks with some sails made by them and are very happy. I'm actually hoping one of these days to see if they can recut the 110 norlam and give it a bit better shape than it has. The ullman rep looked at it and said it was toast....then again, he probably wanted to sell me a new sail!LOL

There is a fellow in Everett that from what I hear of folks farther north than me is doing good work too. 

A number of folks here in Edmonds have Neil Pryde sails and have been getting good service etc out of the sails and owner to name another.

We are blessed in the way the local lofts of ANY brand are treating folks around here. 

Marty


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Any reputable sailmaker will make you good sails. More important is the sail cloth. There are many on the market and each sailmaker has its own line with variations on material.

Doyle has a good page about different materials qualities and Elvstrom too.

Elvstrøm Sails - Product Matrix

http://www.elvstromsails.com/images/stories/downloads/ELV_Matrix_eng.pdf

Doyle Sailmakers: Fiber Guide

Regards

Paulo


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Kind Sail - 
How do you store your current sails? If you don't flake them, or better, roll them, then leave all the 3DL and string sails alone. 

Do you have a furler? If so, just use dacron. 

You should do fine with a #1 and #3. Which is usually a 155% and a 100%. That'll take you to 30 kts, and you really don't want to be out in much higher for pleasure sailing anyway. 

If you plan on racing, talk to the Q loft. I've bought 3 sails from them and have been pleased with their products.


----------



## kindsail (Nov 27, 2010)

TSchwarck said:


> I can't say that I'm displeased with my purchase, but that's only because I never received it. I placed the order almost a year ago. When I asked about the delay they claimed to be having production problems and when I later requested a refund I could get no reply at all. Thankfully it was for a small jib sail and the $ amount is not large. Maybe the sail will show up someday, but I'm not holding my breath.


Man, I would pursue some legal rights here. No company should ever take a year to provide a paid for product. Hell it' doesn't even take Ferrari a year to build a custom car! I would have long since lost my cool w/ them and gone to the bank and filed a dispute on the charges. This will reverse the charges from their acct. to yours. You can then go to a reputable loft and get your sail made in a timely fashion. This is the kind of thing I was posting here to avoid! Good luck w/ getting that taken care of. Don't just let them take advantage of you!
Save your emails and take screenshots on your phone as you try to contact them. That way if they try to say you didn't you have all your proof!


----------



## tomitch (Apr 7, 2010)

*Is Kelly Hanson still in business?*

I have had a sail for a Macgregor 26M on orde from Kelly Hanson since April. They are not answering their phone or replying to emails so are they still in business?
Oh Oh.... just did asearch online and it looks like I am not the only one having problems. Better Business Bureau has 22 complaints about them and no one is answering the phone.


----------



## kindsail (Nov 27, 2010)

tomitch said:


> I have had a sail for a Macgregor 26M on orde from Kelly Hanson since April. They are not answering their phone or replying to emails so are they still in business?
> Oh Oh.... just did asearch online and it looks like I am not the only one having problems. Better Business Bureau has 22 complaints about them and no one is answering the phone.


Did you pay in advance??


----------



## tomitch (Apr 7, 2010)

Only paid 1/2. Visa will be getting a call and I will encourage them to cancel his commercial account. Should be easy once they investigate.


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

If you are handy with a sewing machine and have time, Sailrite sail kits are very good. They have designs and specs and do computerized cutting of the cloth sections. They sent along step by step instructions which surely added to my knowledge of this craft. I built a trysail last year that came out really well and is built with quality sailcloth and misc parts. I was able to put the time in to make sure the sail was well built and what I wanted. I will not hesitate to build another sail this way. It prompted me to go buy an old rugged commercial sewing machine (pressing your luck trying to do this on a home machine although possible) which I now keep right on the boat for repairs.


----------



## kindsail (Nov 27, 2010)

tomitch said:


> Only paid 1/2. Visa will be getting a call and I will encourage them to cancel his commercial account. Should be easy once they investigate.


Call your bank friend and they can reverse the charges if the acct. on his end is still active. Pursue your best interest here, bad business has no place in a service oriented society like ours. Good luck and happy sailing!


----------



## beachmont (Sep 18, 2011)

I have north sails love the service love the sails salem ma loft


----------



## wolfenzee (Jul 13, 2008)

As the next sail I need to replace is my mainsail I have been looking carefully at different sail makers. I have discovered that not only do the prices and quality vary considerably, the differences in price do not always follow the differences in quality. Yes if you pay an exorbitant amount for a sail you will probably get a really good sail.....but you can get a really good sail at a low price or a poor quality sail for the same amount (or even more). I have found a number of sailmakers that would make me a new sail for about the same price. Sobstad (both Dacron and laminate), Kelly-Hanson and Mack sails both make decent sails and are about the least expensive (actually they guarantee it), there are a few others I have researched.......basically I can expect to pay between $2000-$2500 (including laminate sails) for my boat. Because of the importance of the mainsail being cut right and how long it will be with the boat, this is one sail you should not cut corners on. One thing I stress is to have a good sailmaker measure all of the particulars of your boat, every boat has slight differences. Sort of like an off the rack suit compared to one tailored specifically for you, "off the rack sails" even on a production boat, never fit as well as a sail made specifically to your boat for your sailing needs.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

wolfenzee said:


> As the next sail I need to replace is my mainsail I have been looking carefully at different sail makers. I have discovered that not only do the prices and quality vary considerably, the differences in price do not always follow the differences in quality. Yes if you pay an exorbitant amount for a sail you will probably get a really good sail.....but you can get a really good sail at a low price or a poor quality sail for the same amount (or even more). I have found a number of sailmakers that would make me a new sail for about the same price. Sobstad (both Dacron and laminate), Kelly-Hanson and Mack sails both make decent sails and are about the least expensive (actually they guarantee it), there are a few others I have researched.......basically I can expect to pay between $2000-$2500 (including laminate sails) for my boat. Because of the importance of the mainsail being cut right and how long it will be with the boat, this is one sail you should not cut corners on. One thing I stress is to have a good sailmaker measure all of the particulars of your boat, every boat has slight differences. Sort of like an off the rack suit compared to one tailored specifically for you, "off the rack sails" even on a production boat, never fit as well as a sail made specifically to your boat for your sailing needs.


Thanks for sharing. Which one did you actually use? Were they timely with their delivery, ? Did they come to your boat and make adjustments?


----------



## wolfenzee (Jul 13, 2008)

I haven't had a new sail cut yet, that will be a while before I can afford it, I might just go with a "retired" racing sail, still lots of life in it for my application, but not in the eyes of the racer who is selling it. The possibility of finding a sail that would fit my boat are astronomical (but I did). The closest one design or production boat to mine is an International 11meter, even that is a little short in foot and leech (but the extreme roach makes up the difference considering I had a batten-less sail with a hollow roach).
When I have a sailmaker measure my boat I will have all the particulars measured, aside from the basics like foot/luff/leech/out haul/reefing tackle on boom etc. I also have a noticeable mast bend and with a tad of rake as well as limited amount of space to the backstay....a good sailmaker will be able to get all these plus somethings I couldn't think of and put it together for any one who wants to make me a sail.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

wolfenzee said:


> I haven't had a new sail cut yet, that will be a while before I can afford it, I might just go with a "retired" racing sail, still lots of life in it for my application, but not in the eyes of the racer who is selling it. The possibility of finding a sail that would fit my boat are astronomical (but I did). The closest one design or production boat to mine is an International 11meter, even that is a little short in foot and leech (but the extreme roach makes up the difference considering I had a batten-less sail with a hollow roach).
> When I have a sailmaker measure my boat I will have all the particulars measured, aside from the basics like foot/luff/leech/out haul/reefing tackle on boom etc. I also have a noticeable mast bend and with a tad of rake as well as limited amount of space to the backstay....a good sailmaker will be able to get all these plus somethings I couldn't think of and put it together for any one who wants to make me a sail.


OK, good enough. One of the sailmakers that you listed above has developed a terrible reputation (F rating from BBB), disconnected their phone, dozens of negative messages here and on onther websites, and their website says they are no longer taking orders (verified this today). Check any online suppliers out very carefully before you send any money.


----------



## wolfenzee (Jul 13, 2008)

Sobstad is the one that interested me.....not one of the "budget sailmakers", I don't think they were not who you were talking about, they just gave me a quote back, almost next day.....so are taking orders


----------



## abrahamx (Apr 3, 2006)

Wondering what sails you went with and how they are holding up?


----------

